# Teething woes



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

Tanzy has lost 5 baby teeth in the past week that we have found. No telling how many she might have actually lost. Seems like she's teething so fast. Her breath is beyond atrocious. She doesn't seem to be any more inclined to chew inappropriate things than before (she has a thing for gnawing on pillows.) The ones we found included 2 or 3 premolars and a canine. She doesn't seem to be in any kind of pain. I'm hoping she gets through this quickly, but I've seen it takes months. Any stories or advice on getting through this smelly/bloody mouth phase? Anything to look out for? 

Thanks!

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I didn't ever find any of Bear's teeth and there was no blood or smell in his mouth. If it is really smelly, it might be an infection and you might want to check with the vet. I'm not sure since this didn't happen to me. Maybe another forum member has personal experience on this.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Yes, didn't experience smelly mouth either. It might be worth getting it checked out.


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

Called the vets office just to make sure it's normal. I described the smell as fishy mixed with old blood (gross, I know.) They said blood on toys and fishy breath is very normal during teething and probably won't last more than 3 weeks. They also said she's probably lost most of her baby teeth at this point. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't remember any halitosis with either of mine? Please keep a close eye on that as you know your puppy better than anybody else does, (not trying to discredit the Vets advise!).


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

Nanci said:


> I don't remember any halitosis with either of mine? Please keep a close eye on that as you know your puppy better than anybody else does, (not trying to discredit the Vets advise!).


Thanks Nanci! Its very fishy and doesn't smell like infection. So for now I'll just closely monitor it. I can't imagine it's her food as she has been on the same food since we brought her home in September. Every article I've read online made the fishy smell during teething sound like the norm. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------

